

Good Specs? apple.com - gdyer

MacBook Pro (2011 w/ Thunderbolt (I/O)). 
- 128GB SSD (will buy external 500GB HDD)
- intel core i7 (2.7 Ghz)
- 27in LED display (external desktop attachment)<p>Thanks
======
us
I would up the internal SSD to 256 minimum. You'd be surprise how fast the
hard drive space is going to be used up between programs/apps, along with
everything else you use.

